# 1 & 2 Kings by Peter Leithart



## AV1611 (Sep 3, 2007)

Thoughts? Reviews?

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Kings-Brazos-Theological-Commentary-Bible/dp/1587431254"]Amazon.com: 1 & 2 Kings (Brazos Theological Commentary on the Bible): Books: Peter Leithart[/ame]


----------



## greenbaggins (Sep 3, 2007)

Don't even get me started on this book. After I made a bibliographical complaint about the book, I was absolutely stomped on by the FV guys. Just search my blog for it, and you will find it. Westminster bookstore has a short blurb about it from Matthew Harmon. It is a bit like biblical theology on steroids.


----------



## DTK (Sep 3, 2007)

AV1611 said:


> Thoughts? Reviews?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Kings-Brazos-Theological-Commentary-Bible/dp/1587431254



Here's a sample quote...

*Peter J. Leithart commenting on Naaman in 2 Kings:* Baptism is an insult to the wisdom of the world: through the foolishness of water God has chosen to save those who believe. Baptism is a stumbling block for the powerful, who want to do something impressive or at least have something impressive done to them. God says, trust me, let me wash you up, and you can become a temple of the Spirit and sit at my table in my kingdom. He says, become as a little child, and believe what I say about baptism. As Jordan (1998) says, all baptism is infant baptism. Peter J. Leithart, _1 & 2 Kings_ (Grand Rapids: Brazos Press, 2006) p. 195.

DTK


----------

